# Greyhound and Golden?



## sewandsew42 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, does anyone own a golden retriever and a retired racing greyhound? We have a 19month old golden called poppy but for a long time have been thinking about getting a rescue greyhound. i know every dog is differant but just wondered what other peoples experience of these two breeds together was. also, has anyone got a second dog(any breed), and wished they had stuck with one? i,m just a bit worried that i may lose the bond i have with poppy as she may just want to be with the other dog. Any opinions appreciated. thanks


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My inlaws have had retired racing greys for years and years...and of course we have Goldens. The dogs get together often and more so now that my MIL has passed. I watch my FIL dog a couple of times a week and do overnights when he travels.
In the house they get along very well...

Outdoors they get along well..its just that their play-styles are very different.
When the goldens romp...the grey chases...she can catch them so easily that after a while when they catch a glance that she is running. They ALL stop running. Its like playing a game with someone that ALWAYS wins - its just no fun. 
When she catches them (and she ALWAYS does!) she 'pokes' them and takes off....and of course when Goldens play, it is grabby wrestling match - not exactly a greyhounds cup of tea!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

My neighbor has some type of greyhound mix, whippet, or something, and her play styles sound very similar to what LibertyMe said.

First of all, the neighbors WILL NOT keep her in their yard. They let her roam as she pleases. Of course, she comes over here and tries to "play" with Dexter. When he was younger and he'd try to come to me, she'd run in front of him and block him and wouldn't let him come to me. Period. I had to go get him because she wouldn't let him pass her. She'd even growl at him..I mean he was a little fella, 8 weeks old. If he DID get around her, she'd take off running and simply run him over. She'd knock him down and he'd roll.

Now that he's older and about the same size as her, she comes over here and tries to fight with him, on purpose. Not play fighting..up on both feet, snarling, teeth bared fighting. Obviously, a problem for me because I don't want an aggressive golden. I don't know if it is a characteristic of the breed, but she comes over and steals all the toys our two dogs have outside. She goes to other peoples houses and steals their belongings (shoes, cell phones, cat bowls, etc. basically anything she can get her mouth on..) Sometimes, when I'm outside with Dexter trying to play fetch, she bolts over here FROM HER HOUSE and steals the ball..right in front of us. It's like she can't play because she has to be #1.

While they may be okay..the greyhound and its like breed are very competitive and obviously not very friendly. My golden is a big ole teddy bear who wants to go play ball with his mama and can't do it because of the neighbor's dog.

I'm not happy about their dog, at all *insert sarcastic grin here* , so you can take my post with a grain of salt, as I'm noticeably biased.

Also -- we have another dog, a dachshund, and while Dexter LOVES to play with him, he would rather be with me. Goldens don't separate their bonds THAT easily.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't really have any experience with it - when Flora was much younger and I was living at home we would often run into a neighbor lady walking her retired greyhound. The dog was as gentle as a lamb with Flora (who is very very timid around other dogs) and super sweet. I think it's a wonderful idea - it's definitely something I would consider, given my golden's temperament.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My niece/SO has two retired greyhounds, our friend's son/wife has one. Very nice dogs.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I worked at several greyhound adoption events with a former coworker. from what I learned: They are a sweet, lazy dog - short walks daily, never off leash. They don't have the endurance of retrievers..their racing careers were fast, short runs.


----------

